# Servilismo en América Latina



## tigger_uhuhu

En otro hilo del foro ínglés-español comentábamos a cerca de que en AL es común usar frases como: 
Su seguro servidor
Mándeme
Mande usted
Un servidor
Hay autores que hablan de una raíz histórica en esto, yo coincido con eso y creo que no hemos podido desligarnos de esa actitud servil que tuvieron que adoptar nuestros antepasados.
Sin embargo, muchos otros países europeos también han tenido invasiones y conquistas y no poseen la misma actidud.
¿Ustedes qué opinan?


----------



## Sidjanga

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, muchos otros países europeos también han tenido invasiones y conquistas y no poseen la misma actidud.


Hola tigger,
yo no creo que ninguna invasión en la historia de Europa de los últimos 2000 anhos se pueda comparar con lo que pasó durante siglos en América Latina.
No te puedo dar una explicación definitiva, pero a mí personalmente la teoría que mencionas me parece plausible.
Pero claro, habrán influio otros factores también.

Un saludo


----------



## Outsider

No entiendo dónde usted vee servilismo especial es esas expresiones. ¿Es porque tienen palabras como "servidor"?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Outsider said:
			
		

> No entiendo dónde usted vee servilismo especial es esas expresiones. ¿Es porque tienen palabras como "servidor"?


Mira:


> ... si en España a alguien se le ocurriera mandar una carta diciendo "un servidor", (lo que tú llamas una opción más formal), aquí sólo conseguiría unas cuantas carcajadas por parte del lector, segundos antes de tirarla a la papelera con un comentario sarcástico. Aquí eso de servidora lo decían las criadas de pueblo semianalfabetas de mediados del siglo XX, y salvo alguien muy inculto de un entorno muy rural y de una edad un tanto considerable, nadie lo utilizaría hoy en día.


----------



## pickypuck

Esas expresiones eran comunes en España y otras mucho peores... como esa de "a sus pies". Son propias de otra época en la que no había los derechos y libertades de las que gozan los ciudadanos hoy en día (jos, lo que me acaba de salir ^_^) Siguiendo tu razonamiento habrá que buscar la razón en la invasión francesa, ya que en los tiempos de Al-Andalus o Hispania no existía España como tal  

Me parece que es ver gigantes donde sólo hay molinos  

¡Olé!


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Tigger,

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Años de opresión pusieron a nuestra gente en una actitud de servilismo llegándose a considerar a esta expresión como una señal de "educación."

En mi casa (de familia de revolucionarios) mi abuela que tenía un carácter muy fuerte y con la cual vivimos siempre, nos regañaba desde pequeños por decir "mande usted". Sus palabras siempre se me quedaron grabadas .... -"a ti no te manda nadie"- me decía cada vez que yo por "educación" le contestaba así.

Nos decía que para ser corteses con decir únicamente "disculpe usted", o "por favor", bueno ya sabes, variaciones sobre el mismo tema era suficiente.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo del origen de nuestras frases tan serviciales,
No recuerdo bien, pero un día en un libro que estaba leyendo decía que también lo que adoptamos es ese tan conocido malinchismo y además no sé si lo haz notado pero mucha gente de campo aún agacha la cabeza frente a sus patrones o frente a gente que creen que son “superiores” a ellos. Esto es porque los Españoles humillaban tanto a los indignas que siempre que se dirigían a ellos tenían que hacerlo con la cabeza agachada, Y mira¡¡¡¡¡ Esa maldita costumbre se quedo!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

> Nos decía que para ser corteses con decir únicamente "disculpe usted", o "por favor", bueno ya sabes, variaciones sobre el mismo tema era suficiente.


Mi abuela, que es española (aunque ya se le olvidó, por la edad   ) solía molestarse mucho cuando le decía, por ejemplo: "abue, me das un vaso de leche, por favor"... hacía el drama de la vida...´"cómo, por favor, si es mi obligación, aquí no hay favores. Aquí la gente se llena de favores cuando son obligaciones, nada, nada... no vuelvas a decir por favor" y con el "mande" el asunto era peor jajajaja...
Pero la sociedad mexicana obliga a que uses esas "frases de cortesía", sino eres un pedante o mal educado


----------



## fenixpollo

Para comparar con el inglés americano, existen expresiones equivalentes como:
_May I help you?
At your service.
Yes?_
Por lo general, el habla norteamericano no existe tanto servillismo como estás describiendo en español, al menos que sean expresiones usadas en trabajos de servicio al cliente.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, me parece que tengo que relativizar un poco lo que dije arriba, o bien añadir una pequeña observación.
Y es que en el sur de la región de habla alemana sí estiste el saludo (para saludar así como para despedirse) "Servus", (Latín servidor/eslavo), que se sigue utilizando y la verdad que bastante, pero es muy coloquial y se usa sobre todo entre jóvenes, con amigos de la pandilla . 
Creo que antes podía significar también "servidor de dios", pero no estoy segura. Esta acepción original se ha perdido por completo, y me parece que hoy en día mucha gente que lo utiliza ignora enteramente el origen y significado de antes.


----------



## Outsider

El saludo _Ciao_, que es común en italiano y también en portugués (_Tchau_) tiene un origen parecido:



> 1929, dial. variant of It. _schiavo_ "(your obedient) servant," lit. "slave," from M.L. _sclavus_ "slave."
> 
> source


Pero hoy en día nadie lo considera servil. Suena modierno y informal.


----------



## Sidjanga

Outsider said:
			
		

> El saludo _Ciao_, que es común en italiano y también en portugués (_Tchau_) tiene un origen parecido


 Gracias por el apunte, Outsider, no lo sabía. 
Muy interesante.
En Alemania también hoy día se utiliza mucho Ciao (lo escribimos así)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Y el resto de LA, qué opina?
¿Consideran que las frases que usamos como sinónimo de cortesía reflejen, más bien, un pasado de esclavitud?


----------



## Fernando

A mí me extrañaría muchísimo.

En Portugal utilizan muchísimo las fórmulas de tratamiento (o Senhor, o Senhora, Exelentísimo) y (para un español) siempre están pidiendo perdón, saludándose y dando las gracias.

Mientras tanto para los brasileños vale con el vocé (*). 

Los franceses se cargaron a su rey hace ya 200 años y siguen tratándose de "vous", mientras que los hispanoamericanos (tan ¿serviles?) en gran parte usan el tú/vosotros y los españoles continuábamos con el usted/ustedes.

Hasta hace poco en España todo era "su seguro servidor", "atentamente", etc.

Hay determinadas formas de tratamiento que han muerto (pero que se empleaban también en España) como "señorito" y que me parece bien que hayan muerto porque eran asimétricas. 

Las que no me parecen estupendas.

Se despide de Vds. su seguro servidor. Quedando a sus órdenes

Fernando

(*) tengo problemas con el acento.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

Yuribear said:
			
		

> Hola Tigger,
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Años de opresión pusieron a nuestra gente en una actitud de servilismo llegándose a considerar a esta expresión como una señal de "educación."
> 
> En mi casa (de familia de revolucionarios) mi abuela que tenía un carácter muy fuerte y con la cual vivimos siempre, nos regañaba desde pequeños por decir "mande usted". Sus palabras siempre se me quedaron grabadas .... -"a ti no te manda nadie"- me decía cada vez que yo por "educación" le contestaba así.
> 
> Nos decía que para ser corteses con decir únicamente "disculpe usted", o "por favor", bueno ya sabes, variaciones sobre el mismo tema era suficiente.


 
¡Qué curioso! En mi casa me regañaban si no contestaba "mande" cuando me llamaban. 

My husband is American, he doesn't speak Spanish but I find myself answering "mande" when he calls me. Needless to say the problem to explain what "mande" means.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Es interesante la teoria del servilismo, pero dudo que por más años y años de conquista el ser esclavo se pegue a los genes de un pueblo, no es justo ni correcto pensar así.

Por lo menos aquí en México, la gente es genética y cuturalmente más inclinada a llevar la fiesta en paz y no enajenar a sus vecinos, nos gusta sentirnos aceptados y queridos, ponemos muy en alto la felicidad y la comodidad de nuestros amigos, al punto de ser conocidos mundialmente como *el país amigo* y por las frases *mi casa es tu casa *y_ *el respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz.*_

Entiendo que otros pueblos menos inclinados a respetar el derecho ajeno puedan sentir que somos serviles y débiles, pero recuerden el cinco de mayo ( ´ー｀)―♪

En la sociedad moderna, cada ves mas depredativa e impersonal, puede también parecer un defecto cultural dicha inclinación al servicio, pero no hay comparación entre el querer hacer sentir al amigo, conocido o cliente como alguien especial y el ser servil y subordinado.

En mis presupuestos siempre firmo con *quedo a sus órdenes *y con éso quero transmitirle al cliente la confianza de hablarme cuando necesite mi ayuda, pero por supuesto que se entiende que aunque voy a hacer hasta lo imposible por ayudarle, es por que yo así lo quiero y no por que él tenga alguna potestad sobre mi.

Las frases serviles que mencionan, son un recuerdo de los tiempos de dominación, pero si se han conservado no es por que se nos haya quedado pegado el yugo, sino por que preferimos exagerar a la hora de agradar que quedarnos cortos.

Algunas actitudes tienen que desaparecer claro, y lo están haciendo por que hoy en día y a la luz de la modernidad son retrógradas y nos ponen en desventaja con otras culturas más agresivas.

Siempre me han molestado las personas que confunden la amabilidad con la debilidad y la prudencia con la estupidez, y si algo no soportaría es que alguien me dijera que *se nos quedó lo indiecito.*

Quedo a sus órdenes para compartir sus comentarios ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Gato Gordo,

(Me gustaría saber si hay algún historiador o algún sociólogo que pudiera contribuir más al respecto.) Pero yo recuerdo allá en los años de María Canica cuando estaba en la facultad de derecho, que en las clases de sociología se hablaba acerca de los efectos de la represión sobre un pueblo, y uno de esos era que con el paso del tiempo, las conductas y los  comportamientos de sumisión se transmiten de generación en generación y que muchas de las conductas del opresor se copian inclusive por aquellos que quieren o pretenden cambiar de estatus social. En sociología esto tiene un nombre, pero como no es mi fuerte, no me acuerdo cual es. Y no tiene nada que ver con la genética, sino con el comportamiento. Los seres humanos, al igual que muchas especies aprendemos más a través de copiar los comportamientos de nuestra misma especie.

En México antes de la conquista (indígena y española contra los Aztecas) las formas sociales utilizadas de interacción no involucraban el decir "mande usted Señor Moctezuma". No excluyo que los orígenes inclusive en España de utilizar dichas formas  hayan provenido de la misma iglesia católica y tal vez su orígen haya sido noble. Pero lo que sí a mí me resulta muy obvio es que dicha forma de responder con frecuencia conlleva un comportamiento adquirido sin que sea un acto consciente. Es muy diferente, por ejemplo, el ver la forma en que mucha gente en la India trata a sus "mayores", y gente en general, tratando de ver *conscientemente* "al Dios interno" en cada persona. Ergo, su "servilismo" tiene un orígen teosófico.

Estoy de acuerdo con mucho de lo que dices. No es que se nos haya quedado lo indiecito (qué mas quisiera yo que rescatar mi sangre indigena!!), somos una mezcla indígena, europea, etc. Yo creo que es importante poner atención a las cosas que decimos y porqué las decimos. Yo nunca digo "mande usted", pero si digo "en que puedo servirle", *como un acto voluntario de servicio a la otra persona.*


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Gracias Yuribear, el rollo genético lo puse para hacer notar lo rídiculo que es esperar que estos cambien por que la costumbre los obliga ( ´ー｀)―♪

Tienes razon en cuanto a lo de las conductas aprendidas y transmitidas por generaciones pero, !cuántas generaciones hay en doscientos años? es decir, por más arraigada que sea una costumbre negativa, la sociedad debe purgarla en unas cuantas generaciones o va a ser eliminada por esa misma mala costumbre, digo, hasta los danzantes de La Villa aprendieron a usar zapatos y calzones, y no por éso dejaron de bailar danzas precolombinas!!!!.

Las costumbres buenas se quedan, las malas se van.

Mi punto es que, si bien la actitud de servicio y ganas de hacer sentir bien al otro es un fenómeno cultural, en ningún momento los extranjeros (incluyo a los mexicanos de fuera) deben entender que es una muestra de debilidad o estupidez, ni los mexicanos deben sentirse avergonzados por que otras razas sean socialmente más agresivas. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Fernita

Hola a todos!!!

Mi humilde opinión es que parece que se han mezclado dos temas completamente diferentes.

Creo que por un lado está la historia de esclavitud y servilismo de cada país y por el otro lado, la educación que a su vez difiere en todos los países (por pautas culturales) y aún dentro de un mismo país, no por estrato social sino por el nivel de educación, que empieza en en el seno de cada familia.

En Argentina, por ejemplo, se usa mucho: por favor, muchas gracias, pase Ud. primero (cuando hay gente mayor), siéntese Ud. por favor (en un colectivo o tren cuando aparece una mujer embarazada o una persona mayor) etc. y no creo que eso se atribuya a un pasado de esclavitud sino a una cuestión de educación. 

En fin, quizás mi opinión sea un desastre universalpero sigue siendo lo que pienso, por ahora. Quizás, cuando haya leído algo referente a este tema basado en estudios sociológicos, cambie de pensar.

De todos modos, me parece muy interesante leer las opiniones de los otros foreros y las respeto absolutamente!!!

Saludos a todos!
Fernita


----------



## Dr. Quizá

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mira:



Eso, aparte de un tanto exagerado, dice que era normal hasta hace unos 40 años; así que no sé de dónde sacas lo del servilismo hacia el invasor. También se usaban cosas como "póngame a sus pies y a los de su señora" o mismamente yo suelo decir "a mandar" como contestación a "gracias" (sin que se lo tenga que decir a ningún "superior") de un modo informal. Del mismo modo, siguen completamente vigentes en textos formales cosas como "Ilustrísimo Ayuntamiento" ("Iltmo. Ayuntamiento de Ayamonte" pone hasta en los logotipos de los coches de la policía local de mi ciudad) o, mi preferido y usado para dirigirse al rector universitario, "Excelentisimo Señor Rector Magnífico", modesto donde los haya


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Y para comparar un poco mas:

Desde siglos en inglés, hasta cerca 1950 - 1960, estaba muy común leer tales frases como:

your obedient servant

I am entirely at your disposal 

I await your pleasure

y claro se usa todavia "if you please" en inglés o "s'il te/vous plait" en francés.  

A mí me parece que fuera algo importado de Europa, y no un producto de invasion en AL sino algo mucho mas viejo.

saludos,
Chaska


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Eso, aparte de un tanto exagerado, dice que era normal hasta hace unos 40 años; así que no sé de dónde sacas lo del servilismo hacia el invasor.


Samuel Ramos en "El perfil del hombre y la cultura en México" dice que la cultura mexicana (en caso de existir, pues no es una cultura propia sino imitada o derivada de muchas otras, sobre todo de la española), está condicionada por la mentalidad del hombre y la historia; y que está ligada a un espíritu de fuga de su propia tierra. De ahí se deriva la autodenigración desde hace más de un siglo, misma que han sido muy mala para la Historia de México, lo que ha provocado un sentido de inferioridad en el mexicano.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A lo que me refiero es que una cosa es implantar un trato discriminatorio que discrimine invasor e invadido y otra distinta es importar el tipo de protocolo entre clases que ya se aplicaba en el país de origen de los inmigrantes, porque en este segundo caso sería una costumbre como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Fernando

Con todos los respectos para D. Samuel Ramos, no conozco ninguna cultura que no esté condicionada por la mentalidad del hombre y la historia. 

¿Puedo preguntar en qué consiste la autodenigración mexicana y su sentido de inferioridad?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernando said:
			
		

> Con todos los respectos para D. Samuel Ramos, no conozco ninguna cultura que no esté condicionada por la mentalidad del hombre y la historia.
> 
> ¿Puedo preguntar en qué consiste la autodenigración mexicana y su sentido de inferioridad?


Su sentido de inferioridad viene de que en los tiempos de la conquista a los indígenas se les humilló, se les hizo destruir sus templos de veneración para adorar a otro Dios, Se les trato como esclavos, se les quito sus tierras y fueron sirvientes de los conquistadores, Su trato era como le de los esclavos de la antigua Roma, Por lo tanto el trato siempre era de usted y conla mirada agachada ya que los Españoles (de ese tiempo) hacían creer que ellos eran superiores a los indígenas, y eso era enseñado en las escuelas a los indígenas, Había un dicho que decía:
Español a Dios, indígena a burro.
 
Estos tratos fueron pasando de generación en generación hasta que hoy en día parecen de cortesía y respeto pero en sus tiempos eran de condicionamiento y esclavitud y un falso respeto más bien miedo hacia el amo.
 
Como Españolo no entiendes tan bien ya que no estás tan involucrado enla historia de México como nosotros los mexicanos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Puedo preguntar en qué consiste la autodenigración mexicana y su sentido de inferioridad?


Según el mismo autor, la autodenigración es un fenómeno muy característico en los mexicanos, ya que esta se da por la vergüenza que sienten algunas personas por sus raíces, y buscan disfrazar esta realidad mediante culturas como la europea, esto obviamente los denigra puesto que no están conformes con su situación, buscando alternativas para decir que no pertenecen a esta “vergonzosa “ esfera.
Para la cultura indígena mexicana, existió cierta apatía y falta de motivación hacia el cambio; es decir, estaban demasiado pasivos a la evolución, por lo cual no cuadraban en la idea de la conquista y es así como comenzó el problema: creían que eran inferiores a los europeos, que debían dejase conquistar por ello. Obviamente, esto no es verdad, ellos no eran inferiores, eran diferentes.


----------



## Fernando

Miguelillo, no me has explicado en absoluto en qué consiste la autodenigración mexicana. Yo todos los mexicanos que conozco famosos (desde Hugo Sánchez a Octavio Paz) no me parecen ni sumisos ni "autodenigrantes".

Yo lamento que los mexicanos desde 1810 a 2006  sigan con la impronta de la colonización española (1517-1810) y no hayan conservado la espléndida y liberal existencia bajo el gobierno de los aztecas, que como todo el mundo sabe eran un pueblo muy democrático que trataba muy bien a los tlaxcaltecas y a la gente de Cholula.

Además entiendo que esa impronta debería de afectar solamente a los mexicanos de ascendencia exclusivamente indígena mientras que los de ascendencia española deberían de ser unos tíos de fuerte y aguerrida personalidad.

¿¿Somos los gachupines tan listos que hemos superado 600 años de colonización romana 218 a.C. - 410 d.C., 300 años de colonización visigoda (hasta 711) y 800 años de colonización árabe (711-1492) y vosotros no sois capaces de superar 300 años de colonización española?? Lo dudo.

¿O no será más bien que los rasgos de sumisión que tú observas son más bien la herencia de la dominación de mexicanos por mexicanos? Te lo digo porque se parecen muchísimo a las expresiones del arrendatario extremeño o andaluz al señorito extremeño o andaluz.

¿O incluso que se trata de pura y genuina educación? ¿O te parece que por ir de mala leche por la vida es algo estupendo?


----------



## Fernando

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Según el mismo autor, la autodenigración es un fenómeno muy característico en los mexicanos, ya que esta se da por la vergüenza que sienten algunas personas por sus raíces, y buscan disfrazar esta realidad mediante culturas como la europea, esto obviamente los denigra puesto que no están conformes con su situación, buscando alternativas para decir que no pertenecen a esta “vergonzosa “ esfera.
> Para la cultura indígena mexicana, existió cierta apatía y falta de motivación hacia el cambio; es decir, estaban demasiado pasivos a la evolución, por lo cual no cuadraban en la idea de la conquista y es así como comenzó el problema: creían que eran inferiores a los europeos, que debían dejase conquistar por ello. Obviamente, esto no es verdad, ellos no eran inferiores, eran diferentes.



Gracias, tiger, era lo que quería entender.

Yo repito lo que dije antes: Yo a Hugo Sánchez no le veo autodenigración alguna.

Entiendo el impacto cultural de los mexicanos (aztecas, mayas...) con la conquista española y su (percibido) complejo de inferioridad. Tanto lo entiendo que a los españoles nos ha pasado con franceses, ingleses o alemanes. 

Pero nosotros hemos abandonado nuestras raíces ibéricas, visigodas, romanas, árabes, etc. y no nos ha pasado nada. La cosmovisión de un español de 1517 no tiene NADA que ver con la de un español de 2006. Las cosas cambian y no veo que tenga sentido retrotraerse a esa fecha para recuperar el "orgullo" de ser español. ¿Qué deberíamos hacer los españoles? ¿Volver a 1500 a quemar herejes y matar indios para ser "auténticos"?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> Además entiendo que esa impronta debería de afectar solamente a los mexicanos de ascendencia exclusivamente indígena mientras que los de ascendencia española deberían de ser unos tíos de fuerte y aguerrida personalidad.


 
Mira que no estás muy lejos de la realidad. Algo que puedo notar es que, en efecto, gente con ascendencia indígena es la que más tiende a sentirse inferior; por el contrario, gente con ascendencia extranjera es quien marca ciertos rasgos de superioridar.
Tienes también razón al pensar que la dominación sigue siendo de mexicano a mexicano, derivada de lo que expuse en el párrafo anterior, y es que no existe una convergencia en ninguna de las dos partes: el indigena se ensimisma en sus rasgos indígenas y no es capaz de ver más allá, se encierran en sus campos y sus tierras para autoprotegerse. Por el contrario, el no-indígena sigue entusiasmado con lo snob que resulta su vida y evita y niega cualquier conexión con lo indígena.
No hablo de una falsa generalización, evidentemente habrá personas contrarias a esto y que trasienden la frontera virtual, pero sería negar esta situación el decir que no existe la autodenigración.


----------



## Fernando

1) De acuerdo contigo en que habrá indígenas que sientan un injustificado complejo y se refugien solamente en sus tradiciones y que el clasismo en Iberoamérica es mayor que en otros lugares.

2) Muchos de ellos lo han superado. Perdona que me repita, pero Hugo Sánchez tiene muchos genes indígenas ¿no?

3) La mayor parte de la población mexicana dista de ser "pura". ¿Cómo se sienten los mestizos?

4) Volviendo al lenguaje: Quitando las variantes más serviles: ¿qué tienen de malo las formas (recíprocas) de respeto?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> 2) Muchos de ellos lo han superado. Perdona que me repita, pero Hugo Sánchez tiene muchos genes indígenas ¿no?
> _Claro, es a lo que me refería al decir que muchos han superado la frontera virtual. Como Hugo Sánchez, ha existido mucha gente que lo ha superado, Benito Juárez es un ejemplo muy, muy claro._
> 3) La mayor parte de la población mexicana dista de ser "pura". ¿Cómo se sienten los mestizos?
> _Te diré que, como -seguro- mestizo, la sociedad nos maraca que sí, los indígenas deben estar en sus campos cuidando a sus animales, o en nuestras casas como servidumbre. _
> _Pero ante un extranjero, que es más alto y con color de piel aún más blanco que el nuestro, entonces nos sentimos inseguros. La otra parte es lo que comentaba sobre el esnobismo que nos persigue, todo es mejor si viene del extranjero: el vestido francés, los muebles italianos, mejor hablar en inglés, tener en el albúm la foto en la torre eiffel, etc._
> 4) Volviendo al lenguaje: Quitando las variantes más serviles: ¿qué tienen de malo las formas (recíprocas) de respeto?
> _Nada, el respeto siempre será bueno... pero mira, hay gente que no puede decir dos palabras sin darte un "perdón" o agachar la cabeza o no verte a los ojos cuando habla, etc. Son cosas, quizá, tontas, pero por algo pasan así..._


----------



## Gato_Gordo

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Según el mismo autor, la autodenigración es un fenómeno muy característico en los mexicanos, ya que esta se da por la vergüenza que sienten algunas personas por sus raíces, y buscan disfrazar esta realidad mediante culturas como la europea, esto obviamente los denigra puesto que no están conformes con su situación, buscando alternativas para decir que no pertenecen a esta “vergonzosa “ esfera.
> Para la cultura indígena mexicana, existió cierta apatía y falta de motivación hacia el cambio; es decir, estaban demasiado pasivos a la evolución, por lo cual no cuadraban en la idea de la conquista y es así como comenzó el problema: creían que eran inferiores a los europeos, que debían dejase conquistar por ello. Obviamente, esto no es verdad, ellos no eran inferiores, eran diferentes.



¿Que qué? Σ(ﾟДﾟ；)

Estas son puras excusas de los perdedores para dizque explicar por que algunos no salen de perico perro mientras otros si la hacen.

Hoy en día en México todos somos mestizos, los indígenas de sangre pura son una minoría a la que desgraciadamente no les damos el lugar que se merecen, pero por lo mismo de ser minoría, es una desfachatez decir que es su ideosincracia la que rige el país.

Además el que existan malinchistas en una cultura no significa que todos sean así, hay malinchistas en todos los pueblos, no nada más aquí.

No sé de donde sacas que *los indígenas estaban pasivos a la evolución,* los aztecas eran uno de los pueblos más activos del continente, comparables con los romanos en su época de oro, los griegos de america fueron los mayas, que recordarás tenían un calendario, sistemas numéricos y técnicas de ingeniería muy superiores a los que tenía europa en su etapa de la edad de piedra.

Por que ésa es otra, algunas personas parecen olvidar que los indígenas de américa estaban apenas en la edad de piedra cuando llegaron los españoles, no es correcto pensar que las líneas temporales de europa y américa comenzaron al mismo tiempo, los europeos estaban más adelantados por que empezaron antes.

Por lo tanto los indígenas no pensaban que eran inferiores, *eran* inferiores, tecnológicamente hablando, culturalmente hablando nunca fuimos menos y nunca lo hemos creido.

El sentir verguenza no es una cosa cultural, es un problema personal, no proyecten sus dudas personales sobre todo un pueblo, que hemos demostrado que cuando hay invasores, hemos dado la cara y nos unimos para defendernos, el que no seamos un pueblo agresivo, no significa que seamos cobardes.

En México se ha logrado mejor que en muchas partes el famoso sueño estadounidense del _Melting pot,_ una nación donde todos los que se acogen son bien recibidos e integrados al seno de la Madre Patria sin distinción.

Aquí no hay españoles, franceses o coreanos, hay mexicanos de origen español, francés o coreano.

Aquí no hay negros ni blancos ni pintos, hay mexicanos prietos, güeros o con jirícua.

Yo estoy orgulloso de ser mexicano y no le cambio mi boleto a ningún fuereño, le exigo a los extranjeros que escriban México con X y los recibo como a parientes en mi casa, pero no les envidio nada.

Quedo a sus órdenes para compartir sus comentarios. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Fernando sólo quiero aclarar que no me estaba refiriendo a  que hoy en la actualidad todavía tengamos ese sentido de inferioridad, si bien es cierto que mucha gente en México es malinchista y se siente apabullado cuando alguien blanco de ojos azules llega enfrente de el y se sienten inferiores eso ya es de cada quien, personalmente hablando yo no soy el mexicano estándar, yo soy de eso mexicanos güeros y de ojos azules y hay muchas veces que mis amigos me dicen “claro como tú eres güerito las cosas son más fáciles para ti”             Yo siempre les digo que no han de sentirse así, es cierto que hay muchos estúpidos que creen que el color de piel importa y que la belleza (vista para ellos) es mejor que la inteligencia.
Pero ¡no! Así no son las cosas es por eso que te digo que es algo que se trae de cultura no es algo que se sepa que se hace es algo que se hace inconscientemente, Yo en mi explicación te puse que estas frases de “esclavitud” se habían transformado en el hablar diario a frases de cortesía y que en algunas casa eran validas y en otras no. Pero no porque nos sintamos sirvientes de todos sino porque ha sido acarreado desde hace mucho tiempo, y es ahí donde se nota nuestra actitud servil ya que hace mucho tiempo éramos muy pero muy serviles.
Pero yo no me siento menos que un españolo que un francés o que un estadounidense. 
SOY MEXICANO Y A MUCHA HONRA. Pero hay que recordar que le pasado siempre deja una huella y si esta es la huella que nos dejo al pueblo mexicano. Pues que hacerle, Hay que aprender de la historia para no volver a caer en los mismos errores


----------



## Yuribear

Eso Gato Gordo, así mero somos!!!

Sería maravilloso, pero creo que estas imaginariamente desapareciendo una buena parte de nuestra historia nada agradable. Si bien te recuerdo en la época de la Conquista se desató todo una polémica en España diciendo que nuestros antepasados no eran seres humanos pensantes sino un tipo de animalejo bípedo, hasta que gracias a la Iglesia Católica, a través de la bula _Sublimis Deus_ del Papa Paulo III, reconocen a nuestra gente como "verdaderos hombres" y se les conceden el derecho de propiedad y de libertad. Visita este link.

Dices


> culturalmente hablando nunca fuimos menos y nunca lo hemos creido.



Pues la historia, la antropología y la sociología cuentan otra historia bien diferente a la tuya cuando hablan de la transculturación y sus efectos. Por cierto que encontré este articulo muy interesante acerca del mestizaje y la transculuturación. 

Pero coincido contigo y con Fernando en que realmente depende del ser humano salir del hoyo en el que se está y que el pasado a veces sirve de muletilla para no hacernos responsables de nuestro propio destino (en pocas palabras).

Finalmente, dices que somos una



> nación donde todos los que se acogen son bien recibidos e integrados al seno de la Madre Patria sin distinción.



Pues creo que tienes que darte una vueltecita por el país y ver lo que acontece en los campamentos de inmigrantes guatemaltecos, salvadoreños, et al., o simplemente irte a a la Frontera del sur para ver "lo bien recibidos" que son todos los inmigrantes de sudamérica. También le puedes preguntar a cualquier inmigrante legal en el país que tan fácil se la ponen en la Sria. de Gobernación para estar en el país y el trato tan gentil que se les da.

Es muy padre ser positivo y pensar que somos lo mejor, pero hay que ser realistas y tener los ojos bien abiertos para poder recapacitar sobre nuestras fallas y errores para poderlos cambiar.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por la explicación, Miguelillo. 

Sigo pensando que las causas históricas que no se realimentan dejan de funcionar como causas, pero me queda mucho más claro tu punto.

Queda a sus órdenes su seguro servidor para lo que Vd. guste mandar.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Hola Yuriubear!

Te concedo que estaba muy molesto cuando leí el post de tigger, y quizás no logré explicar con claridad algunas de mis ideas pero, a ver... revisé someramente el PDF sobre el derecho indiano y leí la página sobre la visión argentina de la *transculturación... *creo honestamente que son muy interesantes y enriquecen el punto que estamos comentando....

...Pero en ningún momento encontré nada que contradiga directamente mi tesis, de hecho encontré pasajes como éste...


> México  es un país mestizo, es muy difícil señalar un mexicano que no tenga  sangre india; la minoría blanca es eso, una minoría; la minoría india  también es eso, una minoría. Son cuatro millones de indios puros y  luego hay noventa millones de mestizos que somos todos nosotros


...que hasta parece que me los copiaron, ( ´ー｀)―♪

En cuanto a la parte de nuestra historia que dices que imaginariamente desaparezco, no puedo ni imaginarme a que te refieres, pero como propones la lectura del derecho indiano, supongo que hablas del período comprendido entre La Conquista y La Guerra de Independencia, pero... ¿cómo desmiente ésto lo que yo digo de los pueblos prehispánicos?

También se puede leer en tu link:



> Hay una metáfora  del chileno Miguel Rojas Mix muy ilustrativa: “El mestizo es un español  prisionero de un indio, y un indio prisionero de un español”


Yo hablo de mexicanos, pero supongo que podemos pedir prestado este texto y hacer notar que en ningún momento se dice que *un mestizo sea un indio que sueña con ser español,* que básicamente era la idea sobre la que yo renegaba en mi queja.

Entiende por favor que no estoy tratando de rebatir por rebatir todo lo que dices, solo quiero clarificar mi punto de vista. Esto es importante, por ejemplo, cuando mencionas (con mucha razón) el trato que se da en la frontera sur a los centroaméricanos que intentan llegar a Estados Unidos pasando por México....

....En ningún momento estoy a favor del maltrato a ninguna persona, sea de la nacionalidad que sea y no estoy tratando de tapar el hecho de que a las autoridades se les pasa la mano con sus métodos de arresto y deportación, sin embargo en este punto tengo que estar de acuerdo con los estadounidenses, *los inmigrantes ilegales son un peligro para cualquier nación* y no se debe condonar ningún crimen nada más por que somos buena onda,

Los inmigrants *legales,* por otro lado, son bien tratados. Tengo varios conocidos que son inmigrantes y aunque la burocracia en México es una lata, no tienen mayor problema para vivir y trabajar aquí, los que desean naturalizarse lo pueden hacer con relativa facilidad.

Yo no pienso que soy mejor que otro ser humano por el hecho de yo ser mexicano, y tampoco siento que sea menos. Como todos los demás pueblos del mundo, tenemos muchas malas costumbres y malas mañas, pero no creo que una de ellas sea el servilismo o el complejo de esclavo.

Sigo a sus órdenes y viva México... ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## hedonist

Hola Gato. Puedes ingles? Si no perdona mi pesimo castellano.



> Estas son puras excusas de los perdedores para dizque explicar por que algunos no salen de perico perro mientras otros si la hacen.


  Estoy de acuerdo solamente excusas pateticas. 




> Por que ésa es otra, algunas personas parecen olvidar que los indígenas de américa estaban apenas en la edad de piedra cuando llegaron los españoles, no es correcto pensar que las líneas temporales de europa y américa comenzaron al mismo tiempo, los europeos estaban más adelantados por que empezaron antes.
> 
> Por lo tanto los indígenas no pensaban que eran inferiores, *eran* inferiores, tecnológicamente hablando,


  Aun asi  pudieron construir  las pyramides y otros edificios impresionantes  sin ayuda de herramientas de metal. El   hierro y sus usos practicos fueron descubiertos por coincidencia. No he investigado mucho este topico pero quizas en el territorio que habitaban los indigenas quizas no se encontraba en abundancia estos minerales.  Hay muchas razones porque los indigenas estaban mas “atrasados” que los europeos. De todos modos el metal y la supuesta superiodidad de la tecnologia europea no era necesariamente las razones principales por la caida del imperio “Azteca”. 

http://www.kporterfield.com/aicttw/articles/lies.html
*



			Europeans had guns. Indians didn’t. This proves Europeans were far more intellectually advanced than Indians.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Fact: While it is true that European colonizers had firearms, this technology was a relatively new invention. After obtaining guns from traders and trappers, American Indians quickly became expert marksmen. Despite their skill using guns and keeping them in working order, they were not able to manufacture them or able to get their hands on as many guns as the Europeans possessed.*
> 
> Although history books often leave the impression that Europeans were accomplished gun manufacturers well before contact, firearm technology was still in its infancy when Columbus set sail. The English did not have handguns until the 1375. The Italians did not have them until 1397. The first mechanical device for firing the handgun was not invented until 1427. Europeans used crossbows as weapons of war until 1485 when half of the English army was equipped with guns. Europeans did not use guns for hunting game until 1515.


 
  Lo mas probable causa de la “conquista” fue el genocidio que causo las enfermadad/es que los invasores traian con ellos y  los indigenas no tenian resistencia contra  ellas por estar mucho tiempo aislados del resto de las civilizaciones del mundo. Y no la espada o la tecnologia “superior” europea

http://books.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,12084,885481,00.html#article_continue




> But the real conquistadors were these: smallpox, typhus, measles, diptheria, influenza, typhoid, plague, scarlet fever, yellow fever, mumps, colds, pneumonia and gonorrhoea. Europeans did not even have to lay a finger on the Indians to kill them. Their deadly pathogens were carried ahead of them, by insects or animals. Probably 90% of native Americans were killed by disease.



  Millones perecieron y es un milagro que los indigenas no fueron completamente extinguidos.   



> Su sentido de inferioridad viene de que en los tiempos de la conquista a los indígenas se les humilló, se les hizo destruir sus templos de veneración para adorar a otro Dios, Se les trato como esclavos, se les quito sus tierras y fueron sirvientes de los conquistadores, Su trato era como le de los esclavos de la antigua Roma, Por lo tanto el trato siempre era de usted y conla mirada agachada ya que los Españoles (de ese tiempo) hacían creer que ellos eran superiores a los indígenas, y eso era enseñado en las escuelas a los indígenas, Había un dicho que decía:
> Español a Dios, indígena a burro.
> 
> Estos tratos fueron pasando de generación en generación hasta que hoy en día parecen de cortesía y respeto pero en sus tiempos eran de condicionamiento y esclavitud y un falso respeto más bien miedo hacia el amo.
> 
> Como Españolo no entiendes tan bien ya que no estás tan involucrado enla historia de México como nosotros los mexicanos.



  En mi opinion creo que esto es una gran exageracion de lo que paso. Nos estamos haciendo un flaco servicio en repetir hasta hoy en dia los mitos de la invacion/conquista.  Lee estos libros para tener un perspectivo menos parcial en favor de los invasores. 

http://books.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,12084,885481,00.html#article_continue




> Here he reveals the Spanish empire as a collaborative effort, the creation of Europeans and, perhaps most of all, native Americans and African slaves.


 
http://www.us.oup.com/us/catalog/general/subject/HistoryWorld/LatinAmerican/?ci=0195160770&view=usa




> Using a wide array of sources, historian Matthew Restall highlights seven key myths, uncovering the source of the inaccuracies and exploding the fallacies and misconceptions behind each myth. This vividly written and authoritative book shows, for instance, that native Americans did not take the conquistadors for gods and that small numbers of vastly outnumbered Spaniards did not bring down great empires with stunning rapidity. We discover that Columbus was correctly seen in his lifetime--and for decades after--as a briefly fortunate but unexceptional participant in efforts involving many southern Europeans. It was only much later that Columbus was portrayed as a great man who fought against the ignorance of his age to discover the new world. Restall also shows that the Spanish Conquest relied heavily on black and native allies, who provided many thousands of fighters, vastly outnumbering the conquistadors. In fact, the native perception of the Conquest differed sharply from the Spanish version--they saw it as a native civil war in which the Spaniards played an important but secondary role.


 
  Los indigenas  tambien desempenaron un papel importante en la creacion de la nacion Mexicana moderna. No fueron solamente pasivas victimas y esclavos que no tenian control de su destino. 

   Me interesa mucho que opinas acerca de este parrafo.

http://www.indiancountry.com/content.cfm?id=1091714398




> The powerlessness of defeat can become a paralyzing and angry burden if no alternatives are presented.
> 
> Scholars increasingly argue that tragic accounts of submission and conquest, beyond a certain point, deny people the conviction they are in control of their own lives. Much the same debate has occurred in recent decades about the history of slavery, so that the bulk of research today explores how Africans and their ancestors resisted and survived enslavement, not how they were crushed by it.


----------



## dahut

Hay una cosa muy significativa que he observado con todos los suramericanos que he hablado, a excepción de los de la Argentina que no sufren esta dualidad.
1. Se sienten muy orgullosos de ser Colombianos, Mexicanos, Venezolanos, etc. Eso sí, *no* son indígenas, son descendientes de Europeos.
2. No les toques su cultura autóctona ni te metas con sus indios, que sufrieron y se les humilló. Salvajemente tratados (obviando sus rituales sádicos de abrir en canal a gente para sacarle el corazón y otras minudencias).
No recuerdo quién comento que en suramérica la mayoría es mestiza. Pero eso no se lo digas a ningún burgués porque te justificara cómo no es posible que en su familia haya sangre indígena alguna.
Perdón, pero a esto se le llama hipocresía.

No quieren términos serviles: no los utilicen. Dejen de excudarse en el pasado. El pasado se acabó. Tienen unas tierras magníficas. Si se supieran organizar, con sus materias primas y una industrialización propia se olvidarían de tanto servilismo y comenzarían a creer más en su presente y futuro.
El servilismo hace tiempo que desapareció, pónganse al día.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Thank you Hedonist, for your support ( ´ー｀)―♪

There were several issues interplaying in the seeminly easy conquest of a whole continent by a bunch of spaniards (you do have to respect that they had cojones, no doubt about it)

As you say, there were technological differences, all kind of imported deseases, political intrigues, treason, and whatnot.

But there were three big issues playing a major role in it:

*1. A little help from their friends: *The Azteks, as I pointed in a post before, were the like romans of their time, they conquered many indian nations are were hated for it. When the spaniards ofered to get rid of them, many indian nations joined forces with them, once the strong azteks were out of the way, it was too late for the weaker nations to stop the spanish conquest.

*2. Military idiosyncrasy differences: *The azteks, like the samurai, had a very complex mind when it came to war, the best warriors fighted on lengthy mano-a-mano duels while the lower ranks beat the crap out of each other in a mele fashion, and  the whole point of a military campaign was to *capture live prisoners* (they latter get killed, but that's another story).
Spaniards, on the other hand, fougth in a very pragmatical way; _the sooner you kill an enemy, the longer it will stay dead._ They also have steel blades, horses, firearms, armor, better war tactics and a lot of indian cannon fodder.

*3. The Full Bearded God:* last but not least, is the fascinating legend of Quetzalcoatl, if you love to investigate you'll find the full story very interesting.
To make a long story short, there were a legend of a very tall-full bearded-fair skinned God who left this earth but promised to come back one day.
When Cortés landed in Mexico, the Azteks thought that Quetzalcoatl had come back, therefore the emperor Moctezuma II invited Cortés to Tenochtitlan and gave him presents fit for a god, he even gave to him one of his daughters to marry (not the infamous Malinche, she was a slave he already had)
No wonder many Azteks were wary of fighting a god, and their indigenous enemies happy to follow him against them ( ´ー｀)―♪

As you can see it is very easy to think that the Azteks surrendered their empire to the spaniards a bit too cowardly, but you need to know the backstory to know better.

Well, I've been rambling a little too much, Thanx again for your support and have a nice day ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Outsider

This article questions the Quetzacoatl story:



> It was repeated with enthusiasm, and soon a specific version gained credence: the Mexicans had apparently believed in a god named Quetzalcoatl, who long ago had disappeared in the east, promising to return from that direction on a certain date. In an extraordinary coincidence, Cortés appeared off the coast in that very year and was mistaken for Quetzalcoatl by the devout Indians. Today, most educated persons in the United States, Europe, and Latin America are fully versed in this account, as readers of this piece can undoubtedly affirm. In fact, however, there is little evidence that the indigenous people ever seriously believed the newcomers were gods, and there is no meaningful evidence that any story about Quetzalcoatl's returning from the east ever existed before the conquest. A number of scholars of early Mexico are aware of this, but few others are. The cherished narrative is alive and well, and in urgent need of critical attention.


----------



## dahut

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> There were several issues interplaying in the seeminly easy conquest of a whole continent by a bunch of spaniards (you do have to respect that they had cojones, no doubt about it)



So... It is true: we can travel in time, since the concept of Spaniard didn't exist at the time of the Conquest... 
And the bunch was made out of more time travellers such Italians, Portuguese and many other people.
No matter how you put it, it was an invasion, a war, and they won. Get over it!
Most people in this world have been slaves and masters of others.
Nowadays you all are free and still wondering around with that self-pity/haughtiness attitude.
It's about time that you deal with your freedom and take responsability of your present.

BTW, I liked the link that Outsider posted. Can anyone imagine how much History has been manipulated?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

dahut said:
			
		

> Hay una cosa muy significativa que he observado con todos los suramericanos que he hablado, a excepción de los de la Argentina que no sufren esta dualidad.
> 1. Se sienten muy orgullosos de ser Colombianos, Mexicanos, Venezolanos, etc. Eso sí, *no* son indígenas, son descendientes de Europeos.
> 2. No les toques su cultura autóctona ni te metas con sus indios, que sufrieron y se les humilló. Salvajemente tratados (obviando sus rituales sádicos de abrir en canal a gente para sacarle el corazón y otras minudencias).
> No recuerdo quién comento que en suramérica la mayoría es mestiza. Pero eso no se lo digas a ningún burgués porque te justificara cómo no es posible que en su familia haya sangre indígena alguna.
> Perdón, pero a esto se le llama hipocresía.
> 
> No quieren términos serviles: no los utilicen. Dejen de excudarse en el pasado. El pasado se acabó. Tienen unas tierras magníficas. Si se supieran organizar, con sus materias primas y una industrialización propia se olvidarían de tanto servilismo y comenzarían a creer más en su presente y futuro.
> El servilismo hace tiempo que desapareció, pónganse al día.


Déjame explicarte unas pequeñas cositas compañero; acerca de los puntos que das:

1.- En este punto tienes razón, Los Latinoamericanos no somos descendientes de indios pero tampoco de Europeos, somos mestizos MEZCLAS, entre Negros, Blancos, Indígenas y sabrá Dios cuantos otros más. Y si la gente te lo dice no es porque sienta que ser Indígenas está mal sino simplemente porque no somos descendientes de ellos directamente hablando como ya se ha dicho los verdaderos INDÍGENAS son minoría en casi sino es que en todos los países Americanos . Aunque no dudo que exista la gente mamona que diga que si que asco decir que soy indígena.

2.- Acerca de este punto déjame decirte que para mi no me gusta que tocan la cultura prehispánica de mi país por una simple razón, yo sé que no soy descendiente directo y pura sangre, maya ni mexica, ni totonaca o algo por el estilo, Pero si de ahí vienen mis raíces y mis tradiciones, como la ofrenda de día de muertos mis ricos tamalitos, la medicina herbolaria y muchas otras. Y de sus ritos yo no me apeno ni me asusto en sus tiempos era bien visto y pues así era su cultura o qué, ¿la Inquisición española es tu ejemplo de cultura civilizada?

3.- Y en lo tercero sé que habrá mucha gente hipócrita y estúpida que sienta que ser blanco es ser más pero esos créeme son la minoría y lucho día a día para que ese pensamiento se vaya de la mente de todos los Mexicanos o Latinos.
Por lo tanto por último me siento orgulloso no de ser indígena no de ser descendiente de Españoles o (franceses o portugueses) sino de ser *MEXICANO MESTIZO* y a mucha honra.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

¿Puedes explicar qué entiendes por "ser descendiente"?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ¿Puedes explicar qué entiendes por "ser descendiente"?


BUeno para mi descendiente es que eres hijo de estas dos personas, osea decendiente de español es que o tu madre o padre eran españoles ambos o sólo uno, descendiente de Indígenas las misma manera.
Claro que si tu mamá y papá son meztisos pues eres descendiente de meztisos no de indígenas ni de europeos.


----------



## Yeu

Soy mexicana y nunca me he sentido inferior, ni digo "mande" o frases como esas, pero en mi casa siempre se me enseño a ser cordial y amable, con frases como gracias, por favor. Algo que extraño al estar aqui en Santiago es la amabilidad de México, aqui si subes a un elevador o vas por la calle, la gente se siente con el total derecho de atropellarte por su derecho a caminar primero, cero consideración, inclusive con las mujeres embarazadas (me toco que un hombre le negara el asiento a una porque el también venia cansado), si vas en el supermercado y te pegan con el carrito te ven y no dicen nada, ni siquiera un disculpe. Al final no creo que tenga que ver con genes, es educación y esa se da en casa.

Lo que plantean muchos del servilismo pudo ser originado por la conquista, pero creo actualmente mucho gente lo toma como pretexto, y antes culpaban a los españoles, ahora a el gobierno, antes al PRI ahora al PAN y asi seguimos. Al final como han dicho varios son pretextos. Pero habemos muchos mexicanos, como los aqui representados que sabemos que "no se puede harar mirando hacia atras", pero eso no significa que nos olvidemos de nuestras raices. Aunque siempre he pensado que menos mal que fueron los españoles que nos conquistaron, ya que bien que mal se mezclaron con los indigenas, en cambio otros pueblos conquistadores al llegar al nuevo pais exterminaban a los nativos. 

Yo creo que México esta bastante ubicado en cuanto a que somos mestizos, principalmente de indio con español. A mi no me da ningún problema eso, mi nombre y el de mucha de mi familia es del dialecto Yaqui del noroeste de México, Sonora específicamente, y para mi es un orgullo. Los Yaquis no tienen nada de serviles y es un pueblo guerrero, aun recuerdo las clases de historia de Sonora y tener que aprender de todas las tribus del estado. Y en México mucha gente tiene nombres en maya, nahuatl, etc. 

En Santiago donde vivo actualmente la gente se cree europea, en serio me da risa porque muchos no distan a los mexicanos, si bien algunos pueden ser más blancos o de ojos de color, también son mestizos. Si fueran más ubicados no habría los problemas de los neonazis "morenos" y su idea de sangre pura chilena, que si Hitler viviera las habría mandado matar inmediatamente. En una ocasión se me ocurrio decir que me gustaria que un hijo mio llevara un nombre mapuche (pueblo indigena chileno) y me dijeron que aqui no se usa y hasta se veria mal...

Al final lo que he aprendido de vivir en varias partes es que si bien uno puede darse cuenta de ciertas conductas de los paises o regiones, afortunadamente no es generalizado, malas personas, flojas, racistas, etc, existen en todo el mundo, asi como las que hacen el equilibrio.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

dahut said:
			
		

> So... It is true: we can travel in time, since the concept of Spaniard didn't exist at the time of the Conquest...
> And the bunch was made out of more time travellers such Italians, Portuguese and many other people.
> No matter how you put it, it was an invasion, a war, and they won. Get over it!


Waugh!...... ╮(─▽─)╭

It seems pretty clear now that you don't need to be an *indiecito *to be narrow of mind.

I think I was as careful as possible , to not *to put a blame* on the people of Spain about the conquest of mexico, what's past is past. 

The invasion of Mexico was carried up under the orders of the Castile Crown, therefore, even if there were individuals from the whole europe in their ranks, it is correct to say that Spain conquered Mexico, get over it.


> Most people in this world have been slaves and masters of others.
> Nowadays you all are free and still wondering around with that self-pity/haughtiness attitude.
> It's about time that you deal with your freedom and take responsability of your present.


 That's what I've been saying all this long!!!! ヽ（｀з´）ﾉ

You are totally right, except for the bit about self-pity/haughtiness, which I believe it's not something you can label a whole nation with, just because we are mestizo.


> BTW, I liked the link that Outsider posted. Can anyone imagine how much History has been manipulated?


 Well I guess that doubting that the mith of Quetzalcoatl had anything to do with the conquest is Ok.
I mean, in this day and age there are people that say that the Holocaust didn't happen!

I wasn't there, so I have to rely on what history say. I'm aware that history in general is as tendentious as the one who writes it, but until we have a time machine there's little we can do except for keeping our mind open to what the story, as told by all the parties involved, say. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Yuribear

Hola mi gato gordo,

I'm back. Getting back to Tigger's theory.... (both remarkable felines I must admit).... I found one of the words I was struggling my bear-mind with...  it is called in sociology "internalized oppression".

Truth is I do get your point, and I am not trying to change your mind, but I have seen internalized oppression working in our society. Now how far back does it go??? Well that is the job of sociologists and anthropologists to figure out. Thank God I work with wildlife!!!!

However, I did find some interesting articles precisely on the internalized oppression of latinos  and another very interesting one to read. There are more articles if you google "internalized oppression".

Keep on purrrrrrrrrrrrring!!!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Thanks Yuribear and I'm sorry I just realize I should have said *paisana* ( ´ー｀)―♪

Please imagine a conciliatory tone of voice....

I understand the concept of internalized oppression, and I'm shure it is very true, but c'mon it's been 200 years.... 

...To say that we can't get over it and that we are moping around because once we were slaves..... Ooooh! no, no, no, I can't bear it.

Some people think the jews should get over the holocaust and it's been less than seventy years, so how long is ok? how deep is the wound and how many generations must bear the scar?

We latin people tend to be less agressive than other races, ok... we tend to be more political, ok... we like to take it easy and enjoy life, ok...

This should not be mistaken as being a result of slavery, besides we did get our freedom back, right? then why there's not such a think like *internalized freedom* or whatever they want to call it?

I know this is getting tiring, but I really appreciate your interest and patience, Viva México ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Bettie

Yo sí digo mande y no por eso me siento inferior a los Europeos o más específicamente españoles, para mí la Conquista ya fue, fue hace muchísimo tiempo, lo que soy, mexicana es gracias a esa mezcla entre españoles e indígenas, yo soy blanca, pero no por eso digo que todos mis antepasados se bajaron de un barco que los traigo de España, claro que tengo antepasados indígenas como todos, casi todos los mexicanos.
Y no me avergüenza decir mande ni por favor, por qué tendría que sentirme así.

Y como dice Gato Grosso los mayas sobretodo tenían una cultura muy avanzada para su época, tan avanzada que ahora muchas teorías quieren minimizarlos diciendo que las pirámides las construyeron extraterrestres, bah.

Y si se dejaron conquistar más o menos fácil, hay razones que van desde profecías hasta guerras internas.

Por cierto que los indígenas puros que yo conozco son los menos propicios en México a contestar con un mande o por favor.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Bettie said:
			
		

> Yo sí digo mande y no por eso me siento inferior a los Europeos o más específicamente españoles, para mí la Conquista ya fue, fue hace muchísimo tiempo, lo que soy, mexicana es gracias a esa mezcla entre españoles e indígenas, yo soy blanca, pero no por eso digo que todos mis antepasados se bajaron de un barco que los traigo de España, claro que tengo antepasados indígenas como todos, casi todos los mexicanos.
> Y no me avergüenza decir mande ni por favor, por qué tendría que sentirme así.
> 
> Y como dice Gato Grosso los mayas sobretodo tenían una cultura muy avanzada para su época, tan avanzada que ahora muchas teorías quieren minimizarlos diciendo que las pirámides las construyeron extraterrestres, bah.
> 
> Y si se dejaron conquistar más o menos fácil, hay razones que van desde profecías hasta guerras internas.
> 
> Por cierto que los indígenas puros que yo conozco son los menos propicios en México a contestar con un mande o por favor.


* Gato Grosso!!! *wow me encanta, Gracias Bettie ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## hedonist

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Thank you Hedonist, for your support ( ´ー｀)―♪



You're welcome.



> (you do have to respect that they had cojones, no doubt about it)


 No, not really.  They were driven by lust for gold and fortune.  You seem to forget that these so-called “conquistadors” were from the lowest rung of European society.  They had essentially a nothing-to-lose attitude, if they died at least died attempting to become wealthy.  Nothing admirable about that in my opinion because they did so at the expense of innocent people. 




> As you say, there were technological differences, all kind of imported deseases, political intrigues, treason, and whatnot.
> 
> But there were three big issues playing a major role in it:
> 
> *1. A little help from their friends: *The Azteks, as I pointed in a post before, were the like romans of their time, they conquered many indian nations are were hated for it. When the spaniards ofered to get rid of them, many indian nations joined forces with them, once the strong azteks were out of the way, it was too late for the weaker nations to stop the spanish conquest.
> 
> *2. Military idiosyncrasy differences: *The azteks, like the samurai, had a very complex mind when it came to war, the best warriors fighted on lengthy mano-a-mano duels while the lower ranks beat the crap out of each other in a mele fashion, and  the whole point of a military campaign was to *capture live prisoners* (they latter get killed, but that's another story).
> Spaniards, on the other hand, fougth in a very pragmatical way; _the sooner you kill an enemy, the longer it will stay dead._ They also have steel blades, horses, firearms, armor, better war tactics and a lot of indian cannon fodder.
> 
> *3. The Full Bearded God:* last but not least, is the fascinating legend of Quetzalcoatl, if you love to investigate you'll find the full story very interesting.
> To make a long story short, there were a legend of a very tall-full bearded-fair skinned God who left this earth but promised to come back one day.
> When Cortés landed in Mexico, the Azteks thought that Quetzalcoatl had come back, therefore the emperor Moctezuma II invited Cortés to Tenochtitlan and gave him presents fit for a god, he even gave to him one of his daughters to marry (not the infamous Malinche, she was a slave he already had)
> No wonder many Azteks were wary of fighting a god, and their indigenous enemies happy to follow him against them ( ´ー｀)―♪



 Did you read my previous post?  The book that I quoted from, *Seven Myths of Spanish Conquest*, touches on those issues including the myth of a “white” god. 

http://www.us.oup.com/us/catalog/general/subject/HistoryWorld/LatinAmerican/?ci=0195160770&view=usa


----------



## hedonist

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Waugh!...... ╮(─▽─)╭
> 
> It seems pretty clear now that you don't need to be an *indiecito *to be narrow of mind.



Since when did being Native American automatically equate someone to being obtuse?  That comment is preposterous. I guess this explains the fractured society and disunity present among Mexicans. 





> their ranks, it is correct to say that Spain conquered Mexico,  get over it. That's what I've been saying all this long!!!! ヽ（｀з´）ﾉ




You are doing a great disservice to your ancestors because you are essentially denying the role that indigenous people played in shaping modern Mexico by  taking such a simplistic view.  I think the main point that dahud was trying to make was that having victim mentality is no good for anyone. Especially for something that took place almost 5 centuries ago, it's time to move on.  I wonder what you think of these paragraph from this article? I'm interested in what you think of it.

http://www.indiancountry.com/content.cfm?id=1091714398



> The powerlessness of defeat can become a paralyzing and angry burden if no alternatives are presented.
> 
> Scholars increasingly argue that tragic accounts of submission and conquest, beyond a certain point, deny people the conviction they are in control of their own lives. Much the same debate has occurred in recent decades about the history of slavery, so that the bulk of research today explores how Africans and their ancestors resisted and survived enslavement, not how they were crushed by it.


----------



## dahut

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Waugh!...... ?(???)?
> It seems pretty clear now that you don't need to be an *indiecito *to be narrow of mind.


I didn't know that Native Americans were considered narrow-minded.


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> The invasion of Mexico was carried up under the orders of the Castile Crown, therefore, even if there were individuals from the whole europe in their ranks, it is correct to say that Spain conquered Mexico, get over it.


 I have never doubted that.


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> I think I was as careful as possible , to not *to put a blame* on the people of Spain about the conquest of mexico, what's past is past.


 I'm afraid you weren't, that's why I replied.


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> You are totally right, except for the bit about self-pity/haughtiness, which I believe it's not something you can label a whole nation with, just because we are mestizo.


I never implied that it had something to do with being mestizo. Until I read your answers I didn't realize how important that issue (being mestizo) was.


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Well I guess that doubting that the mith of Quetzalcoatl had anything to do with the conquest is Ok.
> I mean, in this day and age there are people that say that the Holocaust didn't happen!


C'mon! Are you kidding me?!
Quetzalcoatl is a myth and whether it was part of the Conquest or not belongs to ca. 550 years ago. And the Conquest did happen.
You still have the Concentration Camps which can be visited in order to keep us in mind that it did happen and it won't happen again. How can anybody say that the Holocaust didn't happen?! And what that has to do with AL and their complexes?


			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> keeping our mind open to what the story, as told by all the parties involved, say. ( ´??)??


Well...


			
				hedonist said:
			
		

> I think the main point that dahud was trying to make was that having victim mentality is no good for anyone.


That was my point. Thank you.


----------



## dahut

Miguelillo87 said:
			
		

> ¿la Inquisición española es tu ejemplo de cultura civilizada?


Por supuesto que no. ¿De dónde has sacado semejante conjetura? ¿Y qué tiene que ver la Inquisición con el servilismo en América latina?
Además, los que deberían tener complejo por lo que pasó en el periodo de la Inquisición, es decir, sus culpables/responsables, siguen teniendo casi el mismo poder que entonces. Generalmente se le llama iglesia cristiana, pero su nombre es más largo (nunca me acuerdo del orden) Iglesia Católica Apostólica Romana (¿he acertado?) y lo de entonces fue un acto de fanatismo comparable con la limpieza etnica que sufre mucha gente hoy en día, sólo que allí se mezclaron las creencias religiosas, el poder, el sometimiento, el miedo... sí, querían siervos, ¿de ahí deduces tú que viene el servilismo de AL?
El servilismo ha existido siempre, a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad. En todas la culturas. En la época pre-colombina existía el servilismo, pero en lugar de decir "mande", derían lo que fuera en su idioma.
Sin embargo, por los tiempos que corren, el servilismo debería ser ya algo obsoleto, anacrónico. Ser conscientes de que, vale, existió, pero no de que dicta la vida de nadie actualmente.
Decir "por favor" y "gracias" no es un acto de servilismo, es ser educado. Creo que se están mezclando términos/conceptos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> ¿Que qué? Σ(ﾟДﾟ；)
> Estas son puras excusas de los perdedores para dizque explicar por que algunos no salen de perico perro mientras otros si la hacen.
> 
> _Gato Gordo (ahora Grosso), por favor no me malentiendas. he puesto en la sartén una teoría que me ha parecido con un poco de lógica. Afortunadamente para mi, no soy poseedor de la verdad absoluta. Ojalá que todos pensaran como tu... pero la realidad es otra.   _
> 
> Además el que existan malinchistas en una cultura no significa que todos sean así, hay malinchistas en todos los pueblos, no nada más aquí.
> _De acuerdo, pero no soy yo quien pueda decir "yo no soy malinchista, visto huarache y manta porque es lo mexicano y unos pocos andan de Jeans" falso. Las cosas son como son..._
> 
> No sé de donde sacas que *los indígenas estaban pasivos a la evolución,* los aztecas eran uno de los pueblos más activos del continente, comparables con los romanos en su época de oro, los griegos de america fueron los mayas, que recordarás tenían un calendario, sistemas numéricos y técnicas de ingeniería muy superiores a los que tenía europa en su etapa de la edad de piedra.
> _Sólo he citado a M. Ramos. _
> Por que ésa es otra, algunas personas parecen olvidar que los indígenas de américa estaban apenas en la edad de piedra cuando llegaron los españoles, no es correcto pensar que las líneas temporales de europa y américa comenzaron al mismo tiempo, los europeos estaban más adelantados por que empezaron antes.
> _No quiero debatir estos datos tan puntuales, pero no estoy de acuerdo, esta me parecería también una escusa. En América ya había pueblos cuando en Egipto construían piramides o Grecia templos... Las líneas temporales son las mismas, la evolcuón social y tecnológica es otra cosa. Ahora estoy interesado en saber qué sucedió que unos caminaron más rápido que otros existiendo en el mismo tiempo y espacio. Pasa lo mismo que con el desarrollo de Estados Unidos y LA... qué hicieron ellos que nosostros no hemos hecho, que ahora son uno de los países más desarrollados (OJO: no es malinchismo, es realismo)._
> El sentir verguenza no es una cosa cultural, es un problema personal, no proyecten sus dudas personales sobre todo un pueblo, que hemos demostrado que cuando hay invasores, hemos dado la cara y nos unimos para defendernos, el que no seamos un pueblo agresivo, no significa que seamos cobardes.
> _Afortunadamente, no hablo por lo que yo siento, hablo por lo que veo todos los días... algún canta-autor lo ha dicho  irónicamente "si el norte fuera el sur... ser moreno y chaparrito sería el look más cotizado"... En fin... yo no puedo cerrar los ojos y pensar que el 98% son orgullosos mestizos que no niegan sus raíces indígenas._
> 
> Yo estoy orgulloso de ser mexicano y no le cambio mi boleto a ningún fuereño, le exigo a los extranjeros que escriban México con X y los recibo como a parientes en mi casa, pero no les envidio nada.
> _Yo me siento orgulloso de muchas cosas, entre ellas de tener una historia que contar, de poder viajar dentro de mi pais y ver cosas que ni en Europa, ni en oriente, ni en ningún otro lado he visto. Hablo de sitios históricos y naturales. Me siento triste por muchas otras cosas que no tiene caso mencionar y que tienen más que ver con el mexicano que con ser mexicano y México._
> Quedo a sus órdenes para compartir sus comentarios. ( ´ー｀)―♪


Gato, amigo, no hagas corajes en vano... todos tenemos, tuvimos y tendremos diferentes puntos de vista ¡gracias a Dios!, para hacernos pensar y reflexionar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

dahut said:
			
		

> Por supuesto que no. ¿De dónde has sacado semejante conjetura? ¿Y qué tiene que ver la Inquisición con el servilismo en América latina?
> Además, los que deberían tener complejo por lo que pasó en el periodo de la Inquisición, es decir, sus culpables/responsables, siguen teniendo casi el mismo poder que entonces. Generalmente se le llama iglesia cristiana, pero su nombre es más largo (nunca me acuerdo del orden) Iglesia Católica Apostólica Romana (¿he acertado?) y lo de entonces fue un acto de fanatismo comparable con la limpieza etnica que sufre mucha gente hoy en día, sólo que allí se mezclaron las creencias religiosas, el poder, el sometimiento, el miedo... sí, querían siervos, ¿de ahí deduces tú que viene el servilismo de AL?
> El servilismo ha existido siempre, a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad. En todas la culturas. En la época pre-colombina existía el servilismo, pero en lugar de decir "mande", derían lo que fuera en su idioma.
> Sin embargo, por los tiempos que corren, el servilismo debería ser ya algo obsoleto, anacrónico. Ser conscientes de que, vale, existió, pero no de que dicta la vida de nadie actualmente.
> Decir "por favor" y "gracias" no es un acto de servilismo, es ser educado. Creo que se están mezclando términos/conceptos.


Tú fuiste el que dijiste que nosotros odiamos que se metan con nuestra cultura prehispanica exeptuando los rituales sadicos de abrir los pechos.....Por eso te he dicho que sí tú crees que los sacrificios Aztecas eeran salvajes échale un ojito al inquisición española. No tiene nada que ver con el servilismo, Como yo ya dije el servilismo ya no existe es sí por la esclavitud si no las frases como, mande usted y agachasr la mirada, son remanes y costumbres de esas viejas politicas pero en sí yo no se hace eso por que creeamos que somos inferiores sino por costumbre.


----------



## Yeu

Yo creo que también ya es una costumbre y la forma que te criaron (sobre todos en el centro y sur del país), las personas que conozco que dicen "mande" por ejemplo, lo ultimo que tienen es ser serviles.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yeu said:
			
		

> Yo creo que también ya es una costumbre y la forma que te criaron (sobre todos en el centro y sur del país), las personas que conozco que dicen "mande" por ejemplo, lo ultimo que tienen es ser serviles.
> 
> Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo hay veces que hast puedes decir mande en un tono enojado y de mala gana.


----------



## Yeu

Tigger, en muchos de tus comentarios estoy de acuerdo. Pero hablas de México como si fuera uno solo y la verdad es que en México hay como 3 a la vez, es casi como geográficamente esta distribuido. He vivido en varias partes del país, criada prácticamente en el norte y no se puede meter a todos en el mismo saco, no se habla de la misma forma, ni se trabaja igual, no se vive igual, se divierte igual, etc.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy de acuerdo con Teu creo que en El sur a los amyas se les respeta mucho y es ahí donde todavía existen más rasgos mayas (o sea indígenas) en la población y usos y costumbres son muy diferentes
 No es lo mismo hablar del orgullo de un Regiomontano que el de un Oaxaqueño.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo hay veces que hast puedes decir mande en un tono enojado y de mala gana.


 
Mi papá es del norte (Sonora), mi mamá de Veracruz, ella tenia la costumbre de decir "mande", a mi papá no le gustaba y se le quito, creeme que mi mamá lo último que tiene es sentirse inferior, así que en mi casa nadie aprendio a decir así, por el contrario se nos enseño a decir "dime". Mis hermanos y yo nos fuimos al DF a un internado a estudiar la preparatoria (mi papá decia que era para que nos diera mundo y supieramos hablar mejor, y no hablar solo como los de Sonora y creo que así fue). Mi hermana la cual tiene 19 años se le pego la palabra "mande" en el DF, nos da risa escucharla, y bueno como ya tiene un año que salio del DF, poco a poco se le esta quitando. Al final costumbre.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo que hemos dadoen el clavo, digo en México se nos nota el servilismo pero es huella del servilismo de la época de la conquista y m,uchas otras.
No es porque nos sintamos inferiores (que les apuesto habrá algunos que sí) sino porque es costumbre y no en todo México se dice amnde o se usan estas expresiones como lo acaba de señalar Yeu, sino es sólo en algunos lugares donde estas frases se hicieron "populares" en el hablar diario.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Teu creo que en El sur a los amyas se les respeta mucho y es ahí donde todavía existen más rasgos mayas (o sea indígenas) en la población y usos y costumbres son muy diferentes
> No es lo mismo hablar del orgullo de un Regiomontano que el de un Oaxaqueño.


 
Así es. Además ¿a donde van los extranjeros? o muchos de nosotros, ¿para conocer de nuestra cultura? a los estados como Oaxaca, Chiapas, la península de Yucatán. Creo muchas cosas han sido preservadas por el turismo y no porque les importe mucho preservar nuestro legado.

En el centro o el norte de México se va a estudiar, a congresos, a trabajar, hacer negocios. 

Por eso el concepto de México de los extranjeros, será donde visiten, si vienen de negocios, sera uno, si van de turistas será otro muy diferente. Para que nos hacemos si los mariachis estan para las bodas, graduaciones y para los turistas (salen caros como para contratarlos para todo). Creo aqui en el sur de Chile conocen y escuchan más de la música mexicana que lo que yo conozco (ellos creen que todo escuchamos a Pedro Infante, Jorge Negrete, etc.) y la realidad es otra.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Clro tengo un amigo Argentiono que ha escuchado más música de mariachi ¡¡¡¡¡que yo!!!!!


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Clro tengo un amigo Argentiono que ha escuchado más música de mariachi ¡¡¡¡¡que yo!!!!!


 
Lo mismo me pasa a mi. Creen que todos tenemos sombrero de charro


----------



## Gato_Gordo

'Ok, this is getting out of hand, I'm specially sad that a friend like hedonist is getting a bad impression of what I want to say.

First, this thread is getting way too long and some of you are responding to post I made to respond to ever earlier posts, reading them, for all practical purposes, out of context.

One example is the bit about the narrow mind of the indigenous people... I was being sarcastic because in an earlier post someone implied that we, as a race, were less bright than the rest, and I was not stating that the indigenous people are actually dull.

About the holocaust.... jeezz! I put it as an example of how people can deny wathever fact of history they don't like, and it's not Me who say the holocaust didn't exist, there's the President of Iran who said it, even a couple of girls from USA sing songs about it never happened. 

Now for the recond I know for sure it existed and I know jew people whose fathers had to flee from Germany and Poland to México because the holocaust, am I being clear this time?

The mith of Quetzalcoatl is that, a mith, but is debatible whether it had anything to do or not with the conquest, the books you present are as valid as those books who say it was a fixed idea in Moctezuma's mind... who knows.

I began defending the tesis that it's not fair to use the *being slaves 200 years ago *as an excuse for either put us down or for us to feel put down.

There's beeing enough generations for us to break free of the impronting that slavery can put on a country, besides we *did *get free by ourselves.

But now I'm being cited out of context and being accused of betraying my fellow brothers (and myself for that matter).

Please read the whole thread, to understand how it evolved and why certain things are said and to who are being said.

Saludos ^_^


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gatito I don't know the others but I can tell you I clearly understand your point and the examples you gave. It's tehe same that happened to em when I pointed out the Inquisición topic.

So don't worry, and I think we are arriving to the point this discussion it's going to be clearify.


----------



## Yeu

Gato Grosso, I undestand your points and examples too. I think if someone only take a part of what we write and take out of context, it would sound like a excuse.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Gracias Miguelillo, en realidad espero que se clarifique, por que si algo me saca de quicio es oir decir a un extranjero "no es un país muy desarrollado, pero en fin, fueron esclavos y se les quedó lo servil", no se vale.

Y todavía peor oir decir a uno que se dice mexicano " no la hacemos por que, como fuimos esclavos, no sabemos que hacer de nuestros recursos" digo, es para llevarlo al paredón.

Gracias por las porras Miguelillo y saludos para Yeu y hedonist también ^_^


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Yo sé que da mucho coraje pero como tigger dijo y más pulidón Bénito Júarez.- El derecho al respeto ajeno es la paz, Y si otros tiene otras opiniones habrá que respetarlas. Pero mira al final de cuentas creo que comoconclusión yo daría esta:

1.- Los extranjeros me estoy dando cuenta piensan que el mexicano sigue con ese estigma de "fui esclavo, lloraré y lloraré y servire a todos" ¡NO! A lo que tigger se referia cuanod puso este post (espero así haya sido) es que como en los tiempos de la conquista,colonización y ocupación española, a los indígenas se les dió tan malos tratos y fueron enseñados a agachar la mirada y a ser "serviles" (esclavos). Muchas de sus frase y costumbres que tenían ellos se quedaron en la actualidad, pero no con la misma intención, Antes el mande era Mande del verbo mandar o sea ordeneme. Ahora el mande actual es ólo una frase dec ortesía que en algunos hogares y regiones de México es eso una frase cortés y en otras partes simplemente ya no aplica.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> A lo que tigger se referia cuanod puso este post (espero así haya sido) es que como en los tiempos de la conquista,colonización y ocupación española, a los indígenas se les dió tan malos tratos y fueron enseñados a agachar la mirada y a ser "serviles" (esclavos). Muchas de sus frase y costumbres que tenían ellos se quedaron en la actualidad, pero no con la misma intención, Antes el mande era Mande del verbo mandar o sea ordeneme. Ahora el mande actual es ólo una frase dec ortesía que en algunos hogares y regiones de México es eso una frase cortés y en otras partes simplemente ya no aplica.


 
Tienes toda la boca llena de razón  
No intentaba descalificar nada ni a nadie, sólo escuchar opiniones a cerca de una teoría que sustenta un autor, que no me pareció disparatada (como la de las pirámides y los extraterrestres)


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Gracias otra vez Miguelillo por mediar en esta discusión, era en serio cuando decía que a los mexicanos nos gusta ser políticos y tu lo acabas de demostrar ^_^

Creo que dice mucho de nosotros cuando el mejor jugador de futbol de México en esta copa del mundo fue *un arbitro!!!!*

Saludos a ti y a tigger ^_^


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ya ven ahora *mis muy señores mios* extranjeros, Se dan cuenta de que el mexicano no sigue con ese estigma y ya superamos la conquista (obvio que ya lo hicimos). Y que sólo Tigger quería saber sí en su país algunas de estas frase que tal vez antes los esclavos o sometidos o como les quieran llamar de sus pueblos. Estén vigentes hoy en día.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ahoar a quien haya dicho que Hugo SDánchez no tiene ningún sentimiento de inferioridad claro que no a eso se le llama súper ego. Y es igual de horrible que la inferioridad.


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ahoar a quien haya dicho que Hugo SDánchez no tiene ningún sentimiento de inferioridad claro que no a eso se le llama súper ego. Y es igual de horrible que la inferioridad.


 
Esas 2 son manifestaciones del orgullo y son igual de malas y desagradables.


----------



## Bettie

Jajajajaja, Gato, siento la confusión con tu nombre!!!

Por cierto, que yo viví en Yucatán casi toda mi vida y ahí no se acostumbra el mande, el mande yo lo aprendí porque mis papás vivieron en el D.F. casi toda su vida, pero en Yucatán dicen ¿Qué? Y se me hace tan grosero.

Como dice Miguelillo, es sólo una costumbre, nada más.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo no uso mande... cuando alguien me llama:
A: Oye, Tigger
B: Dime, Miguelillo...


----------



## Bettie

Pues no sé Tigger, pero yo el mande lo aprendí en el D.F., en serio que en Mérida no se usa, ahora que ha llegado gente del centro es que se usa más.


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo no uso mande... cuando alguien me llama:
> A: Oye, Tigger
> B: Dime, Miguelillo...


 
Igual en mi casa me enseñaron a decir "dime", nada de "mande" o "que".

Saludos paisanos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

EN cambio en mi casa (aunque no importa que diga no me regañan)
La costumbre es mande
A ver Miguelito ven
Mande abuelito

o

A ver Miguelito ven
Queé pasó abuelito
Puedo usar los dos es mera cotumbre, sólo que la primera denota un poco más de "respeto"


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> EN cambio en mi casa (aunque no importa que diga no me regañan)
> La costumbre es mande
> A ver Miguelito ven
> Mande abuelito
> 
> o
> 
> A ver Miguelito ven
> Queé pasó abuelito
> Puedo usar los dos es mera cotumbre, sólo que la primera denota un poco más de "respeto"


 
Si creo así era con mis abuelos de Veracruz, pero con los de Tijuana no. Es costumbre. De hecho me regañaba mi mamá si les decia "abuela", tenia que decir abuelita


----------



## Yuribear

Hola gatote,

Claro que soy una OSA y soy tu paisana. Tengo poco de estar acá así que no te creas que estoy tan desconectada de nuestro terruño.



			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> I understand the concept of internalized oppression, and I'm shure it is very true, but c'mon it's been 200 years....
> 
> ...To say that we can't get over it and that we are moping around because once we were slaves..... Ooooh! no, no, no, I can't bear it.



Pues la verdad yo tampoco!!!!!!!!! Sin embargo como te hacía referencia (y por eso te puse los links de los artículos sobre la opresión internalizada) es  que está más que comprobado que a fuerza de ser maltratado... si uno te dice que eres un idiota, incapaz, etc. desde que naces... acabas por creertelo... de allí que los sociólogos, antropólogos y psicólogos acuñaran el término. 

A mi no me gusta la idea *PARA NADA* de que pasen los años y los siglos, y uno siga internalizando esa opresión, sin embargo, mi esposo trabaja con los campesinos migrantes y con él, varios sociólogos y antropólogos de Oaxaca y otras partes de México. Varias veces les he escuchado decir (a los sociólogos) cuando hablan al respecto, y dicen que ese es el orígen de muchas de las actitudes. Imagino que habrá tésis doctorales al respecto, pero la verdad que no es mi rollo ni tampoco me interesa comprobar esta teoría. Al igual que todos, creo que cada quién es responsable de superar sus crisis y hacer un éxito de su vida, más no descarto que haya gente a la cual le cueste mucho trabajo el conseguirlo.

Ahora bien, regresando al tema inicialmente expuesto por Tigger... la verdad ni bajo tortura me sacan un "mande" (será por la influencia de mi abuela) pero de todo corazón sirvo voluntariamente a la comunidad, a los niños y a la fauna y la flora del planeta. 



			
				Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Viva México ( ´ー｀)―♪



Tres mil veces viva y que gane la honestidad, la libertad y la voluntad de los mexicanos por hacer el bien...por los siglos de los siglos... ad perpetuam!!!

Miguelillo.... Vientos huracanados!!!  por tus comentarios.


----------



## hedonist

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> 'Ok, this is getting out of hand, I'm specially sad that a friend like hedonist is getting a bad impression of what I want to say.




 In this day and age it saddens me greatly that distorted recollections of past events can still have an insurmountable negative effect on peoples live when in actual fact they’re far from accurate and/or truthful. As a military leader once said: “History is a set of lies people have agreed upon”. You should keep in mind that what you read isn’t necessarily always correct. 

http://www.indiancountry.com/content.cfm?id=1091714398




> The powerlessness of defeat can become a paralyzing and angry burden if no alternatives are presented. Scholars increasingly argue that tragic accounts of submission and conquest, beyond a certain point, deny people the conviction they are in control of their own lives. Much the same debate has occurred in recent decades about the history of slavery, so that the bulk of research today explores how Africans and their ancestors resisted and survived enslavement, not how they were crushed by it.




In my humble opinion you and other Mexicans should focus more on the resilience of the native indigenous people and how they survived an event of catastrophic proportions that few civilizations on Earth had to endure and eventually triumphed over this adversity. Personally I cringe every time I read/hear in lauding terms about the so-called “conquistadors” and their exploits. I mean if their actions were so incredibly wondrous why don’t we hear about their counterparts like the Portuguese “conquistadors” that subdued the natives in South America, the English/Northern European “settlers” (read: conquerors) that “smooshed” the indigenous people to the point whereby they’re now a minority in their own land and possibly be extinct in a few years time? Etc, etc, etc… And it could be argued that both (Portuguese & Northern Europeans) had a far greater impact on their respective "spoils" since when you look at Brazilian and US American societies, the natives are almost like any other foreing minority in their own country. Unlike Mexico and similar Spanish-speaking countries whose predominant demographic are still very much indigenous.


----------



## BETOREYES

Buenas a todos y todas.
Respeto profundamente las direrentes maneras que tiene la gente de diferentes paises y culturas para comunicarse. Estoy convencido de que la única razón por la que un colombiano o un español no dice mande!, es porque no nació en México.

Sin embargo, considero que ciertas expresiones transmiten de manera consciente o inconsciente una actidud servil. Si una persona dice "a sus órdenes" está dándole a su interlocutor toda la potestad sobre si, de la manera más explicita posible, aunque sea solo una expresión, algo que se dice por buenos modales.

No me refiero a un caso en particular. De hecho en algún otro hilo dije que en Colombia se contestaba al teléfono de esta manera (A la órden!).

Por otro lado, creo que las relaciones amo-siervo no se han acabado, sino que se han refinado y transformado, y por lo tanto, si ésta es la causa de nuestro lenguaje servil, creo que seguiremos teniendo motivos para seguir tratando a nuestros semejantes como amos.

Evidentemente, sucesos como la conquista española en América marcan, que digo marcan!, determinan la cultura, el lenguaje y el comportamiento de un pueblo por siglos. Pero la cultura evoluciona, el lenguaje evoluciona (o simplemente cambia para bien o para mal), y creo que debemos aprovecharnos de esto para que nuestras relaciones sean cada vez mas de tu a tu.

Saludos cordiales
E.R.


----------



## sicoticosandro

Yeu said:


> Soy mexicana y nunca me he sentido inferior, ni digo "mande" o frases como esas, pero en mi casa siempre se me enseño a ser cordial y amable, con frases como gracias, por favor. Algo que extraño al estar aqui en Santiago es la amabilidad de México, aqui si subes a un elevador o vas por la calle, la gente se siente con el total derecho de atropellarte por su derecho a caminar primero, cero consideración, inclusive con las mujeres embarazadas (me toco que un hombre le negara el asiento a una porque el también venia cansado), si vas en el supermercado y te pegan con el carrito te ven y no dicen nada, ni siquiera un disculpe. Al final no creo que tenga que ver con genes, es educación y esa se da en casa.
> 
> Lo que plantean muchos del servilismo pudo ser originado por la conquista, pero creo actualmente mucho gente lo toma como pretexto, y antes culpaban a los españoles, ahora a el gobierno, antes al PRI ahora al PAN y asi seguimos. Al final como han dicho varios son pretextos. Pero habemos muchos mexicanos, como los aqui representados que sabemos que "no se puede harar mirando hacia atras", pero eso no significa que nos olvidemos de nuestras raices. Aunque siempre he pensado que menos mal que fueron los españoles que nos conquistaron, ya que bien que mal se mezclaron con los indigenas, en cambio otros pueblos conquistadores al llegar al nuevo pais exterminaban a los nativos.
> 
> Yo creo que México esta bastante ubicado en cuanto a que somos mestizos, principalmente de indio con español. A mi no me da ningún problema eso, mi nombre y el de mucha de mi familia es del dialecto Yaqui del noroeste de México, Sonora específicamente, y para mi es un orgullo. Los Yaquis no tienen nada de serviles y es un pueblo guerrero, aun recuerdo las clases de historia de Sonora y tener que aprender de todas las tribus del estado. Y en México mucha gente tiene nombres en maya, nahuatl, etc.
> 
> En Santiago donde vivo actualmente la gente se cree europea, en serio me da risa porque muchos no distan a los mexicanos, si bien algunos pueden ser más blancos o de ojos de color, también son mestizos. Si fueran más ubicados no habría los problemas de los neonazis "morenos" y su idea de sangre pura chilena, que si Hitler viviera las habría mandado matar inmediatamente. En una ocasión se me ocurrio decir que me gustaria que un hijo mio llevara un nombre mapuche (pueblo indigena chileno) y me dijeron que aqui no se usa y hasta se veria mal...
> 
> Al final lo que he aprendido de vivir en varias partes es que si bien uno puede darse cuenta de ciertas conductas de los paises o regiones, afortunadamente no es generalizado, malas personas, flojas, racistas, etc, existen en todo el mundo, asi como las que hacen el equilibrio.




oye no cras que se mira tan mal que le pongas un nombre mapuche a tu hijo, no me acuerdo quien , pero estaba casada con gervasio, le puso a su hija millaray. y por ejemplo el nombre maitén es mapuche tb. y así harta gente tiene nombre mapuche aún no siendolo (caupolican, policarpo, lautaro, etc.)
así que ponle un nombre mapuche nomás, pero uno que sea mas o menos bonito eso sí. como maitén,. o que se yo.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

estimado Tigger,

veo un poco forzada la manera de relacionar servilismo y lenguaje en general, y, en particular, servilismo en LA y formas idiomáticas propias de esta cultura. En este sentido Fernita y Sigianga tienen en parte razón: ponemos en relación dos temas diferentes por un lado y no consideramos otros posibles factores por el otro. Dejando muy aparte el problema de la diferencia (sustancial, diría) entre _siervo_ y _esclavo_, podría decir que no existen idiomas serviles en el sentido de tu pregunta: existen más bien siervos que hablan un determinado idioma o tal vez muchos idiomas, es lo mismo. Hay siervos que hablan una sóla lengua, porque piensan que no necesitan saber otras (los americanos por ejemplo), hay siervos cultos y políglotas sin duda (los europeos in primis), hay siervos analfabetos, siervos ocasionales o voluntarios, siervos libertarios (los anarquistas y los liberales sin duda), siervos que creen y adoran otros siervos (ahí si te coloco LA), hay siervos, pues, de ayer, siervos de mañana, siervos de anteayer. Siervos para todos los gustos y en todo el mundo: todos los días nos decimos amorosamente _Ciao _, _chau_, servus, tschüss, etc, saludo del esclavo (schiavo) por antonomasia. La relación forzada entre servitud y lengua puede ser, entonces, una cuestión (servil, porque secundaria) de mero gusto. Existen, por ejemplo, siervos, (en el sentido estricto y para nada negativo de la palabra) que pueden hablar un idioma que servil _no lo es _en absoluto: el mandarín por ejemplo. La potencialidad ideogramática del mandarín, es decir la potencialidad de _re-_presentar la realidad a través de _imágenes_ y no de meros significantes o conceptos como es el caso de nuestra lenguas (todas serviles) romances, es una prueba que la servitud de una lengua es necesario buscarla en otro lugar: una lengua será servil (tenemos que definir este injerto de alguna manera, ahí voy) si esta _ sirve_ únicamente a reproducir autoreferencialmente el horizonte de significados de ese yo autístico que es el _sujeto_. Eh aquí el verdadero   _ señor _ que cada lengua (servil) ha sabido encontrar en su momento (_entwicklungsgeschichtlich _ se dirá). Cuando esta lengua (servil o no servil) se impone y crea de consencuencia la propria hegemonía cultural, podremos hablar de una cultura de siervos. ¿ Es el caso de LA con su castellano (y portugués) como te preguntas? No diría. si LA es una cultura de siervos, no será sin duda por el castellano, sino por ese fondo católico-patriarcal que todos conocemos y que, en este caso, la lengua reproduce, como un espejo. Ser cordial o melosamente cordial, que es, creo yo, a lo que deseabas llegar con tu pregunta, es otra cosa.


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

En España hace treinta o cuarenta años se utilizaba este tipo de lenguaje e incluso peor, sólo tenéis que ver una peli de Marisol o cualquiera de las de Cine de Barrio. "Mande, a sus pies, un servidor, el uso del usted..." son expresiones que se utilizan muy poco o de otra manera ahora.

Aún hoy, el director de una empresa que conozco, un señor amabilísimo y muy competente, de poco más de sesenta años, responde siempre al teléfono con un "Mándeme". Y no es el único.

En esa época había una enorme represión por parte de la Iglesia, el gobierno (dictadura franquista), etc. pero no me parece que sea la única explicación, ya que las películas estadounidenses de la época (¿o más antiguas? ¿de los 40-50?) también hablan -y se comportan- de un modo muy distinto al que se hace ahora.


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¿Y el resto de LA, qué opina?
> ¿Consideran que las frases que usamos como sinónimo de cortesía reflejen, más bien, un pasado de esclavitud?





tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¿Y el resto de LA, qué opina?
> ¿Consideran que las frases que usamos como sinónimo de cortesía reflejen, más bien, un pasado de esclavitud?





tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¿Y el resto de LA, qué opina?
> ¿Consideran que las frases que usamos como sinónimo de cortesía reflejen, más bien, un pasado de esclavitud?





tigger_uhuhu said:


> ¿Y el resto de LA, qué opina?
> ¿Consideran que las frases que usamos como sinónimo de cortesía reflejen, más bien, un pasado de esclavitud?


 
*I completely agree whit you .*

*I know  other phrase  " Aqui en su pobre casa "  it sounds  like a joke when  it is  wealthy people ... come on¡¡¡  *

*If  the  mexicans   left this kind of  thinking  everything  would change perhaps.*

*Cultures like NorthAmerica , England , Spain, France  have  grown up into  The Conquest  then  The third world  depends on them  almost completely. *
*In Latin America  ,the new  Conquest  comes from  Mass Media , soccer games, grupera music , soup operas , stupid t.v. programs , t.v. gurus etc. *
*We got  the opportunity  to change ourselves ..We can take it or leave it.*
*Regards*


----------



## palomnik

Me sorprende que se consideran estas frases una suerte de "servilismo."  Admito que no soy hablante nativo, pero yo siempre tenía entendido que no son expresiones serviles, sino modos de exprimir respeto - un medio para exprimir el honor al ajeno, y por consceuencia mantener su propio honor.

Creo que las raíces históricos caen en la influenza de la lengua árabe, que utilizan también  muchas expresiones idiomáticas para exprimir respeto.


----------



## lakele

Sólo lei algunos de los comentarios. Pertenezco a un pequeño país de Sudamérica, con abundante inmigración española hasta los años 60. Muchismos campesinos buscando la ley de ocho horas que ya existía en mi país, pero también muchos que emigraban a consecuencia de la guerra civil. (Torres García, pintor, Margarita Xirgú piedra fundamental de nuestro teatro)  Recuerdo haber oido esas expresiones de ellos y jamás se me ocurrió que fuera servil, siempre sentí que lo usaban como muestra de amabilidad. Ahora que vivo en USA y he tenido la oportunidad de conocer gente de toda latinoamérica, comprobé que es de uso común en la mayoría de los países, cierto, la mayoría con gran aporte de sangre indígena. †engo una amiga maya que siempre que le hablan dice, mande. No sé si esta forma de hablar será consecuencia del servilismo o de la supervivencia de una forma antigua de hablar el español, pero si sé que los estigmas del colonialismo y la esclavitud están presentes en LA. Pertenezco a una familia con ancestros africanos y puedo distinguir claramente las secuelas de la discriminación.


----------



## yserien

Sigianga said:


> Bueno, me parece que tengo que relativizar un poco lo que dije arriba, o bien añadir una pequeña observación.
> Y es que en el sur de la región de habla alemana sí estiste el saludo (para saludar así como para despedirse) "Servus", (Latín servidor/eslavo), que se sigue utilizando y la verdad que bastante, pero es muy coloquial y se usa sobre todo entre jóvenes, con amigos de la pandilla .
> Creo que antes podía significar también "servidor de dios", pero no estoy segura. Esta acepción original se ha perdido por completo, y me parece que hoy en día mucha gente que lo utiliza ignora enteramente el origen y significado de antes.[/quote
> Sigi, creo que servus viene del hungaro, es un saludo o una despedida. "servus"


----------



## yserien

No estoy de acuerdo de que sea un servilismo emplear frases que  sólo son una forma de respeto,delicadeza, convivencia. Se puede ser un servil redomado y no utilizarlas ; basta ya de complejos, hagamos la vida más agradable. (Por cierto " a sus pies"era usada "era" para el trato a las señoras,muy, muy ancianas.)


----------

